
Ain’t CMS: The content management system that’s not - atriix
https://aint.io/
======
jazoom
Ain’t CMS is a proof-of-concept for a new kind of content management system
unveiled at Git Merge 2016. It’s still a work in progress, but you can start
hacking on it here. Ain’t CMS was created by Ryan Hodson, a web developer and
marketer at CloudFlare. I’d love to hear what you think, so please feel free
to contact me at rhodson@cloudflare.com

